# What was supposed to happen in the pain arc with tsunade



## nmwn93 (Aug 22, 2013)

Okay. I have done some research on this topic and I can finally say that the pain arc that should have happened that was shot down by kishimoto's advisors is this, while pain was doing his thing on the village yahiko pain was supposed to appear in front of Tsunade and they were supposed to fight. this is post his fight with Kakashi. tsundade and the yahiko path were supposed to fight in an scenario that is very similar to what happened in the naruto ultimate ninja storm 2 boss battle where Tsunade was bent on getting revenge on that pain for 1 her village and two for the death of j man, and she was supposed to LAND A PUNCH. she in fact was supposed to be the first person to get her hands on him. out of "fairness" this idea was shot down because according to kishi's advisors tsunades punch would have killed that vital pain thus leaving naruto no real opponent to fight. so what does this mean? it means that TSUNADE was supposed to jump into action as hokage nd whoop on yahiko pain.and naruto was not originally supposed to fight pain in the hidden leaf. you can look up the interview on your own because I will not copy and paste it again so for Tsunade haters ummm... hey your right Tsunade didn't do much agaist pain directly buy according to kishi she was supposed to drive that main pain straight to hell with a Tsunade punch. I think this is the reason why up until now since she has been post phobia the only thing Tsunade can fight is undead bosses and a limitless life having guy like orochimaru  because if she fights anyone else they have overpowered her punch and kicks to extreme levels. ok enough Tsunade love next time im posting a thread about hiruzen


----------



## trance (Aug 22, 2013)

And Naraka path would've just brought Deva path back...who would proceed to send Tsunade to a nice little gravity orb in the sky.


----------



## nmwn93 (Aug 22, 2013)

"[QUOT"E=Trance;48233644]And Naraka path would've just brought Deva path back...who would proceed to send Tsunade to a nice little gravity orb in the sky.[/QUOTE]"

like I said according to the writer of the manga he was going to have tsundae beat yahikos path of pain which would have been followed by a rereat because he originally didn't want naruto to fight pain in the hidden leaf village


----------



## ThunderCunt (Aug 22, 2013)

The real problem lies with the fact that there are no real battles(or atleast I can remember any) where Tsunade did something impressive. The time she fought kabuto was pretty bullshit, Kabuto at that time was no match for any of the sannins. And fight with Oro was a stand still in some odd triagular way. Next real opponent she faced was Madara, which in no way is fair comparison. So the only real chance She had to show here real skills was to fight with Pain, but instead she choose to stay back and cure everyone and let other fighters fight. Now this could be either a brilliant strategy of totally foolish plan since she was clearly under estimating pain or over estimating her soldier. I mean Kakashi and Gai are damn beasts but they were no match for Pain. 
It is kishi's failing to show her real potential and in lack of any conclusive victories it is very hard to support the fact that she is indeed as strong as they claim.


----------



## trance (Aug 22, 2013)

Neko White said:


> Trance said:
> 
> 
> > And Naraka path would've just brought Deva path back...who would proceed to send Tsunade to a nice little gravity orb in the sky.
> ...



...Ok.

So, I'm guessing this is a spite thread...

It doesn't matter what could've been...what matters is what did happen.

Supposed to have beaten Pain =/= actually beating Pain...

Besides, the Pain fight was good with Naruto avenging his sensei..probably wouldn't have been as enjoyable as if Tsunade fighting

When Tsunade finally did showcase her abilities, they were utterly shit on by Madara...

So blame Kishi...


----------



## nmwn93 (Aug 22, 2013)

Trance said:


> ...Ok.
> 
> So, I'm guessing this is a spite thread...
> 
> ...



im not denying that at all and no it isn't a spite my dude just throwing it out there is all and madara shit on everyone


----------



## trance (Aug 22, 2013)

Ok then.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Aug 22, 2013)

Yes, Kishi planned for Tsunade to beat Deva, but he was talked out of it.  Yes, Kishi and whoever talked to him apparently forgot he had a Pain built specifically to revive other pains.  

On the pro side, you can say that Kishi explicitly rates Tsunade as able to defeat Deva Pain.  On the con side, we don't know how the fight would have been handled, or hot would have happened, so it's not like there's anything to point to other than it would have happened somehow.  She might have had help, like Kakashi did, or she might have told everyone to stay out of it, or Deva could have tripped and fell on her fist.


----------



## Augustus Haugerud (Aug 22, 2013)

Was this supposed to be in an interview or something?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 22, 2013)

I fail to see why this matters. It honestly doesn't matter unless we see it in the manga. And Kishimoto tends to hype up character when he talks about them, but most of the time they don't turn out as strong as he says.


----------

